# KL's Popularity Poll [109]: Sasuke Uchiha



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

​
One-hundred and ninth poll, Sasuke Uchiha. Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc. Voting 1 or 10 to change the average is frowned upon and only votes in the poll will count. This poll will be closed a week from now.

Check out what polls are up and what previous characters scored .

Previous character .

This poll will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

Keep it civil.

_If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.

Discuss Sasuke's character, explain your reasoning for your own vote, or get out. - Dragonus​_


----------



## Krippy (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for the prince 

I've always like Sauce since I've first seen him in the original Naruto anime, he quickly became on my favorites for his dynamism, his exciting fights, and his well-roundedness 

I don't agree with how kishi's handled his character entirely but one things for sure: there's never a dull moment when the Sauce is around


----------



## Danzio (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke might be the worst written character in Naruto. I sort of like him due to nostalgia, battle-prowess, the partnership with Orochimaru and, for the most part, entertaining fights. But when it comes to character development, on an emotional plan, Kishi’s failed. Sasuke acts like he’s bi-polar; everything is either hot or cold, and there’s simply been no character consistency since Itachi died. Hopefully, this will change.

One moment he’s ready to annihilate everybody, thus bring carnage to the battlefield (biggest disappointment ever that it didn't happen), only to suddenly promise Naruto he would leave people alone until him and Naruto meet in battle. Once, he made a big deal about building a solid team- we even got a flashback to team 7- the next he’s ready to kill off Karin like she’s pure trash. He used most of his time underestimating and trashing Orochimaro, just so he could do a 180 and suddenly warn other people about doing the same.One moment, he hates everybody and their mother the next he’s acting like little 6 years old around the man who killed his family. 

The whole “Nii-san” BS really made him seem like a deranged lunatic who suffered from a multiply personality disorder. Now he’s out done himself; looking to become Hokage, for whatever reason, without caring about people’s concerns. 


On what planet does any of it make sense?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2013)

This is going to be one beautiful thread. Anyway I'm not sure how I feel about the Sauce but since he wants to protect what Itachi protected 7/10.


----------



## Noobster (May 25, 2013)

I didn't like him very much to start with but he's became quite the badass.

9/10


----------



## Charlotte (May 25, 2013)

10/10

I wouldn't read the manga if it wasn't for him


----------



## SLB (May 25, 2013)

Retardation doesn't even begin to describe this guy...

His entire existence after Itachi's death is pretty much worthless

Goes to the cloud village to get his ass kicked: Worthless
Goes to the kage summit and attacks the kages: Worthless
Kills Danzo and proclaims "One down nee-san": Worthless

I'm sure his fangirls are quite prepared to defend his emo ass.

dogshit out of 10.


----------



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

I gave him an 8. 

Sasuke was my favorite character in Part I, easily. His arc during the Chuunin Exams was absolutely wonderful. For the first part of this manga, Sasuke was written tremendously well. Since then, he's obviously gone down hill. After killing Itachi, it was clear that Kishi didn't know what to do with Sasuke and gave him a crappy reasoning to want to destroy the leaf. His sudden 180 in the manga has been awful, but I'd like to give Kishi a shot in wrapping this up before I change my opinion on the character completely. 

Because at the end of the day, Sasuke has been a badass for the majority of this manga. His fights in the manga are top notch and in the anime his fights are easily the best. Compare the animation of Sasuke vs. Danzo or Deidara or Raikage to the animation of SM Naruto vs. Pain.. it's ridiculous, as a Naruto fan honestly, but Sasuke's fights are boss. His techniques are awesome, I love how he has all of the regular Uchiha powers but his raiton affinity gives him more versatility and allows him to be unique amongst the crowd of Uchiha. 

As much as I've hated recent developments, Sasuke was my favorite character and has always been one of my favorites. And while I should probably give him a 6 or a 7, for old times sake, I have to give him at least an 8.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 25, 2013)

10 out of 10


----------



## SageNaruto21 (May 25, 2013)

Horrible character. I can write hundreds of points
why... His development also makes NO sense.

Emo biatch.


----------



## Magician (May 25, 2013)

1/10

Let's give him a worse score than Suckera.


----------



## Rosi (May 25, 2013)

I really wanted to give him a 9, since he was probably my first favorite anime character(I mean, everyone liked Sasuke at some point, face it). His backstory is tragic, his design is awesome(especially earlier ones), his fighting style *was* badass, the way he developed through part 1 with him becoming warmer towards Naruto and Sakura was just awww. 

I may say even more, but as you can see, most of it is sadly in the past tense. I don't like what Kishi's done with his character recently(well, starting from "I'll crush Konoha!!11" to be precise) and especially in the latest chapters. He doesn't entertain me as much, as he did in the past too. His personality shifts most of the time blatantly don't make sense. Sad, because he's been probably Kishi's best and deepest creation for quite a long time imo, or at least he had potential to be.

7/10. I will probably vote 8 though, simply due to nostalgia and cute little Sasuke that we lost


----------



## shikamaru naraS (May 25, 2013)

He's easily the most interesting character in this story. I would have stopped reading long time ago if it wasn't for his character. People just find it hard to understand him but I relate to him a lot.


----------



## ℛei (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for my Sauce ofc


----------



## AlaudeCloudGuardian (May 25, 2013)

Not a fangirl or yaoi-lover, so 1/10 because I can see how shitty this character is.


----------



## -JT- (May 25, 2013)

3/10

His extra two points come from the lingering liking of Part 1 Sasuke and the _occasional_ things he has done in Part 2 that I have quite liked.

He would have probably gotten a 5 from me had his recent development not been so ridiculous.


----------



## Toonz (May 25, 2013)

Guy that just. don't. give.a.fuck. 10/10


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2013)

His abilities are mildly interesting, but his character is awful; a lot of the flaws with the plot seem to really come back to him on top of that...3/10


----------



## Black Sheep (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke is a 10.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2013)

10/10 because he made me laugh out loud in public, I will never forget.


----------



## trollallsymbolptwo (May 25, 2013)

10/10! one of the best things kishimoto has done in the manga! :J Thanks to sasuke turning good all the pain and suffering Itachi went through WILL NOT BE IN VAIN!!


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2013)

Gave him a 10.

He's a chaotic but essential part of the series. And honestly a great character. The mangaka could have taken him in a different direction, but his presence nevertheless is felt. And needed as a counterbalance to Naruto.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for my little emo biatch


----------



## Black Sheep (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke is NOT emo.


----------



## Selva (May 25, 2013)

2/10 because I'm feeling generous today 

His development is all over the place. It's pathetic.
I used to like him in Part 1. I really did. Now he's just a joke. I'm very disappointed I want to smash things.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 25, 2013)

Terrible character, indecisive and gullible


----------



## Vergyl (May 25, 2013)

1/10. Without any doubt, even Sakura is a better char then him. 

Sasuke should be the 'rival' of Naruto? Naruto >>>> Sasuke in everything.


----------



## Lucciola (May 25, 2013)

5/10 I used to be a Sasuke fan.

There should be a poll for Kishomoto at the very end. I have a lot of problems with this author. =_=


----------



## Black Sheep (May 25, 2013)

Vergyl said:


> 1/10. Without any doubt, even Sakura is a better char then him.
> 
> Sasuke should be the 'rival' of Naruto? Naruto >>>> Sasuke in everything.



Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto actually.


----------



## Rios (May 25, 2013)

10/10

the only Naruto character I can somewhat relate to, no matter what he does he'll always be number one in my book


----------



## Charlotte (May 25, 2013)

Please avoid Naruto vs Sasuke talk.


----------



## Azaleia (May 25, 2013)

Even though I'm still processing all that happened with him, I'm not going to lie to myself, I love Sasuke's character, so 10/10


----------



## Vergyl (May 25, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto actually.



We shall soon see.


----------



## Annabella (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for Sasuke  


He has been my favourite character since Land of Wave arc :33 His story is at the heart of the manga and I adore the themes associated with it (such as honour, justice, truth, free will). Sasuke has a solid and compelling backstory. His character is interesting, and very entertaining; he's definitely said and done some crazy and amusing things. I love his calm, focused and driven attitude and how complex his personality is. Sasuke's fighting style and abilities are great and his fights are always exciting; especially because of the tactics he uses, they really highlight his genius.

 I enjoy his interactions with other characters and find it admirable how he has spent a significant portion of his life selflessly trying to avenge his clan. His immense love and respect for them is moving to say the least. I'm happy with the way his character is progressing and glad that Sasuke is making his own well informed decisions by actively searching for the truth and taking other perspectives (Hashi, Itachi and the Kages) into account. Kishi has also given him good designs, I've liked them all. Overall, he is an amazing character with a brilliant story and will always be my favourite.


----------



## Bontakun (May 25, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Terrible character, indecisive and gullible



Strange. I see him as the most decisive character in the whole manga. The way he went relentlessly after Danzou *like a hawk on a tapir* sent shivers down my spine. If he sets his sights on you, there's no escape. Sauce the avenger. 

Revenge is not always about killing. He's righting wrongs now by finding truths, creating answers. How quickly he changes his actions after getting new information, only someone with *a very clear view of his ultimate goal* can do that. Only Sasuke can go through what he did while keeping his courage and his sanity (most of the time). All this without understanding and well-intentioned support. The most respectable achievement from anyone in the manga (save Hashirama).

Probably a 10 from me. But I'll see how it goes first. I want to know first before casting my vote, what is a Forum, what is a Poll, what is a Member? I want to meet the Ones Who Troll Everything!


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 25, 2013)

This thread is at 3 stars ergo it already got some 1 star votes by default for being about Sasuke sigh such is life in the fandom.

Anyways 10/10 it's already been said Sasuke is the very hard to predict and keeps the story interesting I'll go a step beyond Sasuke makes other characters more interesting, his not quite a villain not quite a hero status has given other characters, particularly the K12, a spotlight as they react and try to do something about him revealing more about themselves and the relationships about them in the process.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 25, 2013)

Interesting char, great abilities, major to the plot, nice looks. 

Dat Sauce. 10/10.


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

In before things go insane. 10/10
Cool character as far as design, style and justus go. He's powerful and exciting. Also he has given us some of the best moments in the Narutoverse. Love him or hate him, he's not boring. There's always something interesting going on with him and concerning him. My score is inflated based on the untapped potential I still believe Sasuke has and basically where I anticipate him being by the end of the series and those who intend to troll with abysmls. 

The thing that bothered me the most about him was the "Insanity" phase where he wanted to destroy Konoha. To be honest I thought his motivations were eh and the whole thing was overblown by Kishi for dramatic effect. But he's back to where I like him being: not caring but caring.

Personality wise I honestly think he is one of the most complicated and dynamic characters Kishi has written--which justifies the utter rollercoaster Sasuke has been on development-wise. A lot of people complain about him trying to be "too cool" or "too emo" but that's one thing I really like about Sauce. He's not _trying_ to be anything. He's genuine about who he is and what he wants. Impressionable, sort of. But dat Resolve. Respect.


----------



## Kusa (May 25, 2013)

I waited so long for this moment  

10/10 for my Saucy.

I will explain my reasons if i have more time


----------



## Mio (May 25, 2013)

10/10 easily.

He's the reason I got into Naruto and still read it.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2013)

his character itself is badly written and its clearly obvious kishi can't write him worth a mild shit

still 9/10


----------



## Miiami (May 25, 2013)

*10/10 my bad boy!* :amazed


----------



## Ari (May 25, 2013)

9/10 for my sasukekun


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (May 25, 2013)

10/10.

Has the most entertaining fights manga. Some of the Naruto reader base's reactions that arise from his character are quite amusing. Awesome off-the-wall and abrupt changes in his character's direction.

Plus he's one of the few Naruto characters that are relatable on a personal level.


----------



## Shakar (May 25, 2013)

One of my favourite characters (or rather, the few I like) in Naruto. I like his design, his powers and his personality.

8/10.


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

Selva said:


> 2/10 because I'm feeling generous today
> 
> His development is all over the place. It's pathetic.
> I used to like him in Part 1. I really did. Now he's just a joke. I'm very disappointed I want to smash things.



I will respond to your quote with another quote:



Black Banana said:


> He's a chaotic *but essential part of the series*. And honestly a great character. _*The mangaka could have taken him in a different direction, but his presence nevertheless is felt*_. And needed as a counterbalance to Naruto.



Sasuke is so dynamic/complex Kishi couldn't quite handle him/figure out exactly where to take him. Seriously. 
But that's kind of Kishi's fault if his development throughout all the plot disappointed you. I'm willing to overlook the holes because he is an overall great Naruto character.


----------



## Jagger (May 25, 2013)

10/10. Others have already explained for me.


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

Lapis said:


> 5/10 I used to be a Sasuke fan.
> 
> There should be a poll for Kishomoto at the very end. I have a lot of problems with this author. =_=



Agreed. He trashed my favorite characters. (I'm looking at you Gaara )Basically any character that doesn't die within an Arc becomes sh*t in one way or another.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 25, 2013)

Well, its no surprise that I would give him a 10/10 

And about the reason, i believe that i will never be able to resume in one post, since i have been dedicating my nf trajectory from the start to his character.

Even though Sasuke is the character which Kishi has fucked up the most in terms of writing in my opinion, it undeniable for me that he is among the most entertaining(if not the most) that he has created, if only for the cheer absurd and shitstorm inducing moments that he can cause in the fandom.

His character is the only one able to drive me into a rollercoaster every week he appears. He has made me sad, happy, angry, etc, and there is always something to expect from him in the next week.

I give him a 10/10 because with him Kishi is able to entertain me the most, and i couldnt ask for anything more .


----------



## Thimbleberry (May 25, 2013)

Running for Hokage on the best platform ever, "I don't give a darn what you think"

9/10


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 25, 2013)

*SIGH* Sasuke-fangirls PM'ng people to vote a 10 for Sasuke in return of a rep. Talking about being obsessed.

Well, you PM'd the wrong person. I am neutral and I can see how shit this character is. 1/10.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 25, 2013)

Yaoi fangirls are my only thing I dislike about Sasuke.


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2013)

10/10  No character is more entertaining.


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 25, 2013)

Been a huge fan since his first appearance. Like his character design, badass techniques and fights, plus he has had some of the most interesting and enjoyable moments to come from the series. 10 / 10


----------



## dynasaur (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke has always been my second favourite character since part one, he's always entertained me through his dynamics with Naruto, his fights in both part one and part two, his dynamics with Team Taka and Oro, and his tragically beautiful brotherly love with Itachi. Although Sasuke has went through many changes in the manga, and even though I don't agree with some directions he has taken, he never fails to entertain me. I voted 10/10.


----------



## Xin (May 25, 2013)

Next Hokage/10


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2013)

Gonna have to give him a 10 because he is the one character that keeps me reading Naruto in the first place.  Without him, I'd have dropped Naruto after he failed to acknowledge Hinata after the Pain arc.

Whether you love or hate him, he keeps the manga going.  Unpredictable.  Entertaining.  Sympathetic.


----------



## αce (May 25, 2013)

best character in the manga


----------



## Arisu (May 25, 2013)

OMG 10/10 for my baby!


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2013)

So many plotlines dropped because of him, and even most of his didn't seem to go anywhere.

2/10


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for Sasuke 

His relationships and interactions with other characters (team 7, Itachi, e.t.c.) are what give the series much of it's emotional appeal and what drive the plot forward.  Without Sasuke, I'm pretty sure there's no way I would have stuck with this series for 6+years. I can't even imagine it.  It isn't just a fangirl feeling on account of his looks, other characters (Neji, Itachi, Deidara, e.t.c.) might arguably be more attractive, but more about the force of his will, character, and personality.  I remember at one point, Karin mentioned how she knew that Sasuke wasn't the type to ever get used by others, and I think that this is the root of why I like his character as well.  Even when it seems as though he is in danger of getting sucked into for someone else's  goals, ultimately he is the one in control of his own destiny.

I definitely do not approve of the ways he has treated others who cared about him, but even these things drove the plot forward and kept me reading to see what would happen next.

The reveal of his most recent goal proves that he is not one to wait on someone else to play savior and change things, and that's why he gets a 10 from me.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 25, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> 10/10
> 
> I wouldn't read the manga if it wasn't for him


So do I.
/10char


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2013)

As his biggest fangirl, I would have voted an 11 if I could.


----------



## AlaudeCloudGuardian (May 25, 2013)

I think it is funny most of his fans are just fangirls who became fan of him because he is 'cute'... Please give me any good reason why he is a good character?

Emo, bad development, strangest choices, ... As a real man, I need to vote a 1.


----------



## Kusa (May 25, 2013)

Nic said:


> I would have voted an 11 if I could.



I would have voted 100 if i could


----------



## hannah (May 25, 2013)

I think his turnaround that is present lately, derived from Kishimoto's rectum, but I won't be taking that into consideration since no matter how it came to be, fact remains it is a part of his character.

In part 1 he bored me slightly, but was a decent character, had admirable traits and even overcame some of his own flaws growing nicely in the process. He was 7/10
When the pedo-call came Sasuke left and I would call it retarded, yet his grade dropped by only two in my eyes, given the fact that he was a traumatized kid with an inferiority complex and a sense of loosing sight of his only goal in life. 5/10
Nothing changed up until the point where he kills Itachi. 
After he learns the truth and looses sight of all reason, letting himself be controlled like a puppet ultimately spiraling into darkness, lead by nothing except his emotions like a teenage girl on her period, his grade dropped to 2/10. 2 because even up until the point of attacking the kage and anyone who ever loved him, Sasuke kept some kind of composure and had a sight (even a childish one) he planned on fulfilling. His determination is after all admirable. The moment he went rambo on the kage, he reached that golden 1/10.
Then we get the rectum derived kiss on the forehead from his beloved Vizard of Uchiha and viola! Sasuke had a brain all along. 
Then finally achieving ability of logical reasoning, naturally, Sasuke's personality does a 180, retaining the childish arrogance. And so goes his grade back up. Now to 6/10.

All in all. 5/10


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2013)

I used to hate him, but I don't really hate him now. 
So I think 2 is fair enough. @.@


----------



## ImSerious (May 25, 2013)

shitstain out of 10


----------



## Jeαnne (May 25, 2013)

Nic said:


> As his biggest fangirl, I would have voted an 11 if I could.


is this a challenge ?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 25, 2013)

10 obviously


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

AlaudeCloudGuardian said:


> I think it is funny most of his fans are just fangirls who became fan of him because he is 'cute'... Please give me any good reason why he is a good character?
> 
> Emo, bad development, strangest choices, ... As a real man, I need to vote a 1.



because he's interesting. because he's talented. because he's determined. because he loves his brother with such abandon. because he makes the most batshit decisions and is still respectable. because he is polarizing. because he actually cares about things contrary to popular belief. because he inspires people. because he's a leader. because he's a visionary. because he's blunt and honest. because he's struggled. because he's complex. because he is capable of showing great love and great hate. because he's flawed. because he's human. 
take your pick. 

and why yes, he was an adorable child wasn't he? 

What do you mean real man? Is he some sort of threat to your manliness?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2013)

8/10 for Uchiha Sasuke !
Great Character overall !


----------



## Veo (May 25, 2013)

Awfully written, non sense after non sense. Emo-psychopathic character uncapable of reasoning or thinking by himself. I just cannot coonect to him in any level.

His design is cool, tho. 

Anyway:

1/10


----------



## Fay (May 25, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Sasuke's poll finally 

Sasuke is by far my favorite character in this manga and I wouldn't even bother to read it if he was not apart of it.

In my opinion creating Sasuke is the best decision Kishimoto made for this story. Sasuke's story is a tragic story of a traumatized boy first going on a road to revenge and now on a road to redemption. Through these roads his character saw almost every spectrum possible: "good guy", "grey character", "evil villain". And even though Kishimoto has not handled every turn as good as could have been, I can safely say that with Sasuke Kishimoto came up with a lot of creativity and he allowed himself to have freedom in writing this character.

Now why do I like Sasuke? There's just so many reasons I can write a whole essay about it, but I'll keep it short. I like his tragic backstory - the best in this manga imo -, I like how he has so many flaws but is not ashamed of them - he's far far far from being a Gary Stue-, I like how he _is_ the character that causes the most shit storms , I like his design, I like his personality, I like his fighting style, I like his interactions with other characters (like with Hashi <3), I like how he is the only character able to troll the main character and I like how he is so controversial.

Sasuke for me, is hands down a 10/10. Would have voted higher if possible


----------



## Mikasa Ackerman (May 25, 2013)

8/10 
Used to be my favorite but not anymore.


----------



## Silver (May 25, 2013)

5/10.

I've had love/hate for him but over time it's become closer to Apathy.

His character I do not like, his story is pretty decent, _most_ of his battles however are a marvel.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 25, 2013)

He once was my favourite character (10/10)
Then he became someone who just seemed to get shafted by Kishi at every turn (6/10)
Then he became a deranged murderous lunatic, which i kind of always hoped he'll be, but still he seemed stunted and held back by the author (5/10)

Now it's more clear than ever that Kishi just didn't even have a plan for his character. I'll give him a 7.5 overall. If i were to give him a score based on just his character now, i'd go with 4/10.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 25, 2013)

Prior to the latest chapter I probably would have given him a 7 or an 8. During the Wave Arc he was my favorite of the then small cast and he continued to be one of my favorites throughout most of part 1. In terms of awesome fights and abilities, Sasuke still ranks among the top 5 best for me, even though hes been spamming Susanoo too much lately and Danzo did most of the work in making Danzo vs Sasuke awesome.  I've mostly not cared much about his development throughout part 2. I didn't agree with his decisions to betray the village and seek revenge but they didn't really bother me and he was only really affecting himself with his selfishness. During his evil path he at points was at least rather quite amusing, with stabbing Karin with Eiso just to get at Danzo and then having that epic evil/rape face. 

His change to the good side was rushed but even that didn't really bother me much since I didn't expect much more from Sasuke and it was always obvious that it would happen.

4/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2013)

despite the fact that he is one indecisive bitch, i love his character design overall

9/10


----------



## shikamaru naraS (May 25, 2013)

What's with all that Sasuke's fans are girls? Bro show respect to the fan boys  we are quite the number too.


----------



## Mio (May 25, 2013)

Hmm, I expected more 1/10's.

I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 25, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> What's with all that Sasuke's fans are girls? Bro show respect to the fan boys  we are quite the number too.


Only ignorant people think that all Sasuke fans are fangirls. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Cord (May 25, 2013)

He's always been the most interesting and dynamic character in the series, to me. There was a point where I disliked his character development but I've never genuinely hated him. He had a wonderfully written back story, awesome abilities and well executed battles. Love the character design and his development is certainly something to look forward to. He's basically one of the reasons why I'm still reading this manga.

Once a fan, always a fan eh. 

10/10.


----------



## Silo (May 25, 2013)

I love his character design and seeing him develop throughout the story. While his many personality changes can get a little ridiculous, they are at least interesting. I can't imagine the story without him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And he's the hawtest guy in Naruto 




10/10


----------



## Amaterasu80 (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for being the most interesting thing in the manga and more realistically portrayed than other main characters. One of the only reasons Im still reading.

Edit: I lmao whenever someone calls Sasuke an emo.


----------



## gershwin (May 25, 2013)

10/10, and I`m going with what others already said about his plot and character development.

And what i like the most - not Naruto, but Sasuke is truly number one unpredictable ninja. Not even once I was bored by him. His fickleness can be dissapointing sometimes, but its allways entertaining


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 25, 2013)

Great skillset, consistently cool character designs, and I liked him in the earlier portion of Part 1. Part 2 Sasuke has become lulzworthy tho. 

5/10


----------



## Rill (May 25, 2013)

9/10
Sasuke is my favourite character in this manga and he has controversial nature. But I kinda dislike previous chapter and his development in this.


----------



## Eren jaeger (May 25, 2013)

I would have given him a 10 but the latest chapter made me give home a 8


----------



## RBL (May 25, 2013)

i like the character a little

not in my favorites thought

8/10


----------



## Lady Hinata (May 25, 2013)

Sauce gets a 10/10 from me. His character stirs many emotions in me. He can make me mad, but also happy and empathetic. Those are the kind of characters i like . He's made a lot of decisions both good and bad and he still has a bit to learn, but overall i really like his character. Hes also quite relevant of course.


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (May 25, 2013)

An easy 10. If it weren't for Sasuke I wouldn't have kept up with the series this long. In all the stories I've read, Tv shows I've watched, and movies I've seen I have never grown so fond of a character or connected to one so much. I love his attitude, his determination, his ability to power through every terrible thing life throws at him. He doesn't care what it takes,  he will do absolutely anything to achieve his goal. He has a great backstory and I have loved every second of watching him grow and develop as a character. There have been times where I've wanted to step into the manga and slap some sense into him, but all of his decisions and traits-both positive and negative- are what make me love him so much. He is easily the best part of this series for me,  and I can never stop the smile that immediately comes to my face whenever I see him. No matter what he does, Sasuke will always be a 10 in my book.


----------



## eluna (May 25, 2013)

7/10 I quite like Sasuke,in part one I would give 10, but I dont appreciate for backstabbing his friends except Sakura of course, I kinda neutral about him BTW I want him become Hokage


----------



## Magicbullet (May 25, 2013)

a 6 for me, I like his superficial design but his evolution as a character has too many negative aspects to count.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 25, 2013)

Horrendous. Simply horrendous. -2/10


----------



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

This thread is going much smoother than a expected. Good job guys


----------



## RasenganSake (May 25, 2013)

10/10

He's always been my favorite character, even though mad Sauce and TAKA Sauce was the best one of Sauce. Leaving this here bye


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 25, 2013)

10/10
From the 3rd chapter to the 631...
I started reading cause of him
I kept reading cause of him

And after all he has done I never lost my faith in him and I'll never wavered >_<


----------



## Dementia (May 25, 2013)

what relevance to the plot



you mean _being_ the plot


----------



## Magicbullet (May 25, 2013)

I'm surprised by the multitude of high scores.


----------



## Aleph-1 (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke, the number one overrated character in the series.

Didn't care for him in Part 1, but at least he wasn't downright awful back then. I do not care for his development. For a big part of Part 2 he goes hellbent on revenge, which gets old, honestly. He's misguided, arrogant, selfish, and allows himself to be manipulated. Pretty much the only redeeming things I can think of is his versatile skillset. That's why he got a 2/10 from me.


----------



## 민찬영 (May 25, 2013)

He's neutral. 5/10


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 25, 2013)

민찬영 said:


> He's neutral. 5/10



Didn't you try and join the Sasuke Uchiha FC?

lol...


----------



## 민찬영 (May 25, 2013)

That's why it's neutral, dude.


----------



## 8 (May 25, 2013)

he run about like a headless chicken since 2005. his decisions rarely makes much sense instead they seem forced on him to further drag out the plot. his revenge hatred darkness mood swings become annoying long ago, it took a big portion of the manga, there was no planning or direction and could only end in disappointment. also the endless sharingan upgrades were boring, too powerful and tend to dumb down fights.

i used to like him way back as part of team 7, but his role in part two was so painful to read i can't bring myself to rate him anything else then 1/10.


----------



## Krippy (May 25, 2013)

> Pretty much the only redeeming things I can think of is his versatile skillset.



Kakashi and Itachi are probably the most well-rounded ninja in the manga and Sauce is pretty much a younger version of them in terms of overall skill


----------



## Blu-ray (May 25, 2013)

10/10 for the being the one of the best characters in the manga if not the best and for being the only reason I bother reading it weakly. There are too many points to even bother listing for why I love him the way I do.


----------



## Vice (May 25, 2013)

7/10 because his fights used to be entertaining.


----------



## The God of the New World (May 25, 2013)

10 Was the first anime character i looked up to


----------



## Daxter (May 25, 2013)

Same as Nardo. I believe that was a 6/10.

I don't know what to feel about him anymore. I liked Sasuke a lot pre-Itachi's death. Before then, I found him complex and interesting, and his story surpassed Naruto's as most can agree; he became the character most wanted to follow more, with good reason. After 'the truth' however, he got blander and blander, especially because in the back of my mind I was almost sure Kishi wouldn't have the balls to flesh Sasuke's antagonism out; even if it was from a shoddy source, it could have been dealt with so much better. Seems that gut feeling was right.

Unfortunately he's a mess of a character, and I'm not willing to overlook it because pairings or looks or anything else. That said, he's designed well and has some of the cooler abilities in this manga. 

So since he's been quite decent for the larger half of the manga, and because he's equally good/bad with Naruto (how expected), that's the score I'll give him.


----------



## HashiramaUchiha (May 25, 2013)

10/10 He has a badass personality and most of his fights are interesting.


----------



## Magician (May 25, 2013)

He has around a 7.8 average so far, what was Naruto's.


----------



## BiNexus (May 25, 2013)

8/10 

His design has been my favourite, consistently throughout the manga. The calm, cool, collected, yet determined Sasuke was the best, i.e. Sasuke up until his Taka "version". I understood where the writers were coming from, but I feel it was a bad way to take his character.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2013)

8/10 because sauce kay kewn


----------



## Kage (May 25, 2013)

My lingering fondness for the kind of character he use to be wants to give him an 8.

But my current disgust with the way his character has been handled overall feels he deserves a 5. Even that seems generous all things considered...

so...6?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2013)

He's the kind of character that swims against the current. 

Becoming independent from the village, forming his own team and doing things as he sees fit. He is unique in that regard.

9/10


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

7/10 is a score I believe fits him, but I voted 1/10 for the lulz.


----------



## Mako (May 26, 2013)

I don't hate or love Sasuke, so... 5/10.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> 1/10 is a score I believe fits him, but I voted 1/10 for the lulz.



This.

Really dislike how easy is this dude to manipulate.


----------



## Hello Panda (May 26, 2013)

a 7 / 10 for the almighty Sas-kay-kyuun~

God, I badly want to give him a 10 instead... but that would be the younger me talking, back when I was less wiser and is one hell of a fangirl... err really those days, i don't wanna.. 

He was supposed to be a genius, his earlier decisions was bearable to me albeit hairpulling, but when he started to shit on just about everyone like a brat and treat people who helped him like shit, do shit here and there and became so _fickle like the autumn sky_.. ugh 

What still keeps me on his character right now is only the nostalgia feels that the old Sasuke had in my mind... plus he doesn't look so appealing to me nowadays. He is strong and interesting but i don't find him that cool and badass anymore, just plain bad who acts like an ass. 



I was about to give him an 8, but after typing this all i realized i didn't like him that much afterall.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2013)

I honestly though this would be filled with Sasuke haters.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> As his biggest fangirl, I would have voted an 11 if I could.



Nicca, stop lying. You hate Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> 7/10 is a score I believe fits him, but I voted 1/10 for the lulz.


i swear i hate you 



Jagger said:


> I honestly though this would be filled with Sasuke haters.



looks like it has dismished since he decided to change.


i was always under the impression that most of the people who bashed Sasuke were actually people who were his fans once but got disappointed with his path...now that he is getting back on track, even with some insane developments going on(latest chapter), its not enough for them to hate him anymore.

maybe the basic reason was how he turned his back to team 7 and at the same time was also against Itachi's will, now that he has taken Itachi's will, the hatred has gone down by a lot.


----------



## Narutossss (May 26, 2013)

3/10                        .


----------



## Kage (May 26, 2013)

The perception on who "gets the most hate" has always been rather skewed. Any dislike for Sasuke seems to be regarded as some irrational burning hatred. That has never been the case...


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2013)

Hello Panda said:


> [sp]
> 
> a 7 / 10 for the almighty Sas-kay-kyuun~
> 
> ...



I love the fact you mentioned this because that is the last step of character maturity for Sasuke to climb; respecting his friends as people and not treating them like tools or saying "why are you here?"


----------



## Kazeshini (May 26, 2013)

Way cooler in Part 1.

Became shit in Part 2.

but still was one of my favorite characters so 8/10 .


----------



## ShadowReij (May 26, 2013)

8/10 

A character that keeps things interesting even in his worst and he's had a few, from the irrational jealousy of Naruto when Itachi focused on him in part 1 to his little but expected bout of insanity in the Kage summit.  Could you call his latest declaration a low point, meh, it's just guilty of being said at the wrong place at the wrong time, either way the reaction would've been what it is. Though I can't blame them. Either way you know Kishi is doing something right when his characters can elicit this type of reaction. 

+2 for his fate being the reason I'm reading this manga.

So a 10 as a result.


----------



## Sayuri1010 (May 26, 2013)

10/10 for Sasuke since I'm only reading the Manga because of him


----------



## Diddy (May 26, 2013)

10/10. Even after all the screw ups I still love his character. He's part of the reason why I started reading the manga in the first place.


----------



## CA182 (May 26, 2013)

Sasuke makes life... Interesting. 

10/10

If only cause he's horribly plot relevant.


----------



## warriorNL (May 26, 2013)

Ridiculous poll already...!

> 2 members pm'ing people to vote a 10 for Sasuke in return of a rep.
> another member vm'ing a lot of people, not only Sasuke-fans, to vote in this poll (look how many 10-users never visit the library normally). Some even dislike Sasuke but because they are 'friends' they don't vote... ugh.
> The people who voted a 1 for Naruto, now vote a 10 for Sasuke with the reason 'he is always entertaining, even do he has an horrible development'... ugh again!
> Dupes


----------



## Mio (May 26, 2013)

warriorNL said:


> Ridiculous poll already...!
> 
> > 2 members pm'ing people to vote a 10 for Sasuke in return of a rep.
> > another member vm'ing a lot of people, not only Sasuke-fans, to vote in this poll (look how many 10-users never visit the library normally). Some even dislike Sasuke but because they are 'friends' they don't vote... ugh.
> ...


How are you in any way entitled to complain about the activity of the voters when you only have 4 posts yourself?


----------



## Charlotte (May 26, 2013)

warriorNL said:


> Ridiculous poll already...!
> 
> > 2 members pm'ing people to vote a 10 for Sasuke in return of a rep.


Do you have any proof that people are actually Private messages, so they can get a rep in return? If so take it with the mods. 



warriorNL said:


> > another member vm'ing a lot of people, not only Sasuke-fans, to vote in this poll (look how many 10-users never visit the library normally). Some even dislike Sasuke but because they are 'friends' they don't vote... ugh.


It's just a poll take it easy, man


----------



## BigBoss (May 26, 2013)

1/10. Annoying and overrated. His development is by far the biggest  plot hole in this manga.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 26, 2013)

1/10 due to recent developments
Could understand the way he turned bad, but turning good due to some story.. doesnt feel right for his character


----------



## ~lyrica~ (May 26, 2013)

10/10 for teh sauce.
I may have been disappointed with his current development but he is still the most interesting and entertaining character in Naruto.His good look is just a plus. The reason why I read the manga and still reading it is Sasuke.


----------



## Masuta Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

New to this site but He's a backstabber who tried to kill his best friend, abandoned his village and went emo over a lie ..smh


----------



## AlaudeCloudGuardian (May 26, 2013)

So many fangirls... 90% of the 10-voters are girls...  Nothing wrong with that, just a funny fact. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



(sasukeeeeee mm sooo cuteeee *jizz in my pants*) 




PS: Negging me because I voted 1 (one person tho, but still)? Saying I am a dupe because I am new since some days? C'monn, don't give me that crap. The mods may check me whenever they want, I am no dupe. I see many 'new people' who voted 10 too... They dupes too? No, just new fans I guess!


----------



## Bissen (May 26, 2013)

I don't like him. He's in fact one of the characters I like the least. I even directly dislike him. However, because I actually know who he is (ewgawd) and because he's pretty darn plot relevant (or, I guess he is...), I gave him a *2/10*. I'm even starting to regret it.


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2013)

9/10 because of some really low days during the Taka era.

But after the rebirth of the hokages, I definitely get the sense that "Sasuke is back and better than ever."

He'll get the extra point in the next chapters if consistency delivers.


----------



## X Spectrum (May 26, 2013)

Well, well... the time has come.

Let's take a look at Uchiha Sasuke.

Started out as a member of Team 7, Sasuke's major goal always lied outside the village. Spending his entire life dedicating himself to revenge and hatred, it would be more than clear he would eventually leave Konoha, and seek for power to kill the one he hates: his older brother, Itachi. However, Itachi's history is a complex one. The reason why Sasuke hates him was because he wiped out the entire Uchiha clan, Tsukuyomi'd him, and told him to hate him until he had the same eyes as him (referring to the Mangekyou Sharingan). Now, we know more. We know Itachi had to do that on a mission, an S-rank one. We know he was forced to kill the clan, we know he was forced to leave the village, and we know he also mentally tortured his brother in order to make him stronger (which honestly goes beyond me).

Sasuke sworn to avenge his clan. However, once becoming a member of Team 7, it seemed that he was, after all, less focused on himself and more on his teammates. It took an encounter with Itachi and a small skirmish with Naruto for him to make a decision. And so, at the end of Part 1, he left the village and decided to go after power, no matter the cost.

By Part 2, Sasuke seems more focused and more mature. He trained for 3 years and thought to himself he was ready to fight Itachi. He proceeded to kill his mentor and then formed a team of 4 to hunt down his brother. His fight with Itachi was a turning point, however. He did manage to kill Itachi, but then he was told the truth by Tobi. Once he knew what Itachi had to go through, he finally lived up to his actual age. It was by now one could clearly see what he was. After hunting down the 8-tails, recklessly breaking through a Kage Summit, killing Danzou, almost killing Sakura and Karin, and recklessly destroying his eyesight, it was clear to me: *Sasuke is just a 16 year-old teenager who doesn't know what to do.* Finally, he decided to seek answers for himself after an encounter with his dead brother. And so, upon receiving them from the First Hokage, he decided to protect the village and in the future, become the Hokage.

So what else can I say about Sasuke? Interesting powers, though all the Uchiha do (and sometimes that's kind of irritating). However, out of all of them, Sasuke takes the cake, because he is the one with the most amount of limitations to it (Not counting Itachi's disease). Sasuke also knows how to use a freaking sword and has the lightning element, which makes him more than just your typical eye-OP'd Uchiha. It makes him a swordsman, lightning element, eye-OP'd Uchiha.

As for the character himself, he's just a teen who thinks he know a lot about life, when in fact, he knows nothing. He is gullible, he's sensitive, and he is, definitely, bipolar. But he's also, intelligent when cool-headed, he's rebellious and doesn't like being ordered around, and now finally he decided to seek answers rather than just being manipulated, which is a good development for me.

6/10 for the Sauce.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 26, 2013)

AlaudeCloudGuardian said:


> So many fangirls... 90% of the 10-voters are girls...  Nothing wrong with that, just a funny fact.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yea because the facts that girls like him,means for sure that they love him only because of his looks


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2013)

_If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.

Discuss Sasuke's character, explain your reasoning for your own vote, or get out._


----------



## Rai (May 26, 2013)

7/10

Sasuke in part 2 sucks


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 26, 2013)

AlaudeCloudGuardian said:


> So many fangirls... *90% of the 10-voters are girls*...  Nothing wrong with that, just a funny fact.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Word to the wise:




Dragonus Nesha said:


> _If you're talking about other posters, you're doing it wrong, and continuing to do so will result in a ban.
> 
> Discuss Sasuke's character, explain your reasoning for your own vote, or get out._


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2013)

6/10, I liked him in part one and early part 2, he's been insufferable since after the Itachi fight.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Giving ol' Sauce a 10


----------



## vered (May 26, 2013)

Good character(mainly in part 1) but went downhill as a character after the Itachis fight,mainly due to kishis inability to decide what to do with his character.
7/10 as of now.


----------



## Garp (May 26, 2013)

Meh. 7/10 I guess. I liked him in Part 1 but his bi-polarness in Part 2 drops his score for me. I will admit though, I've never seen a Sauce fight I didn't like, cant say the same for Naruto and Sakura, unfortunately.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2013)

He's very annoying to me but his hair is very nice.... 


Not sure... 

Saving my vote for now. He's a cool fighter to watch but an annoying character to watch.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2013)

I gave him a 4. 

He was ok in Part I, and I do enjoy his fights despite the Asspull PnJ's. 

But: 
-He is an immature bitch
-He strolls in the war like nothing ever happened
-He is bipolar as fuck
-He's an emo cunt
-He has yet to apologize even once for his actions
-Hokage? Are you kidding me? Jump off a cliff, guy.


----------



## queenofepic (May 26, 2013)

Sasuke has always been my favorite character. Ever since I first saw the show back in 2006, I loved him! Not just because of his looks (though they're a plus) but he is definitely the most interesting and complex character in this manga. I know for a fact that if he wasn't a part of this manga I wouldn't have bothered with it. He's relatable, his story lines are amazing, his past is tragic and interesting, his fights and jutsu are great, his design is great. 

The main thing I didn't like about his character was his insane phase. There were a couple of times back in the Kage summit arc that my hope in him wavered and I honestly thought Kishi was setting him up to be some crazy final villain. But Sasuke has his head on straight now, and he's still an amazing character. 

That being said, 10/10 ALL THE WAY! Favorite character till the end!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2013)

Some say Sasuke is a whiny pansy for not simply getting over what was done to his family and clan.

Following that logic, this man must be one big crybaby.


----------



## Blur (May 26, 2013)

10/10 for him. His character and development is the only thing besides Itachi and to a much lesser extent Madara that let me read this manga for so long.


----------



## zuul (May 26, 2013)

9/10

10 -1 because his character evolution is a bit sloppy.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 26, 2013)

7.  Only time I really didn't like his character was right after he got the CS2, and was trying to act all hard.  I also actually liked Taka Sasuke that fought Raikage/Danzou.  He went through with his words.


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2013)

zuul said:


> 9/10
> 
> 10 -1 because his character evolution is a bit sloppy.



Thinking the same. I also give a 9.


----------



## Sieves (May 26, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Thinking the same. I also give a 9.



Hi 
A sensible score.  

...I couldn't resist the ten tho.


----------



## Yaaay (May 26, 2013)

5/10

Sasuke has never been one of my favorite characters but it was easy to see that he was a very good and interesting character in part one and for that, I could respect the character. I would give part one Sasuke a 9.

Part two Sasuke doesn't deserve more than a 2. While still keeping some of his interesting characteristics, such as being able to wipe out innocent people, yet not willing to kill them, he had already become more dull from the very beginning. Plainly trying to kill your friends at the first encounter, especially after having had such intense and emotional moments with them (in particular his fight vs Naruto)... I dont find it badass, I find it lame.

He was still decent though, but after Itachi he became awful. His way of thinking is beyond irrational, he is very  hard to relate to, he is horribly inconsistent and his development is full of turning points... that's not how people work. Kishimoto has driven himself into a corner. This character is beyond repair. 

It's a bit sad because the idea wasn't that bad. He is a character who has lived in hate for nearly all of his life. Everybody discouraged him to do so since they could foretell it would end badly, and it did indeed not end well. A nice idea, but executed so poorly. Sasuke just looks retarded now and his character makes no sense whatsoever. Too bad.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 26, 2013)

Time to vote..LOS
what should I give him?!..
of course 10/10..
yeah yeah..we know your opinions..
I agree..he was insane..bad..have a lot of flaws..but he's trying to fix all that..
and help the others..and I believe in him..:33
and I'm a big fan and lover of him..so yeah 10..pek


----------



## Dr. White (May 26, 2013)

He gets a 9. Great storyline that highlights being a human and all its struggles. Sasuke is the true philosopher searching for truth wherever he can find it. Besides his Bro, and Kakashi(combat wise) Sasuke never really followed anyone else's ideals, he went out and searched for all the knowledge he could attain before making a decision. Even now he isn't about to let Konoha stop him from becoming Hokage, literally he became an S- Class ninja, came back without an apology, and says he will change the ninja system based on the experiences and mistakes made by the best top tiers in the manga.

Ladies and gentleman round of applause on Kishi for Sasuke's writing and character development. I will defend it to the moon. 

He has one of the sickest designs(pseudo traditional Japanese chillware, with a Shirasaya), and his moveset is very impressive for someone 17-18.


----------



## Sieves (May 26, 2013)

I like how so many people are motivated to register *just* to vote in the Sasuke poll.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2013)

Jesus... I can't believe he actually has a fanbase...


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 26, 2013)

AlaudeCloudGuardian said:


> So many fangirls... 90% of the 10-voters are girls...  Nothing wrong with that, just a funny fact.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Hey dear..what is wrong with girls?!..
let it be 100% of the voters are girls..so that doesn't change his voting..
if they were girls or boys..no difference..we are a human being..thats what I know at least..

^
Yes he has a lot of fans..
not strange at all..don't ignore that the tastes are differs..


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Jesus... I can't believe he actually has a fanbase...



Really? With the amount of controversy this guy causes D :?


----------



## gabzilla (May 26, 2013)

5/10 He was _terrible_ after Itachi died and his development is a mess. Though I have to admit he's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 26, 2013)

I'm undecided what to give Sasuke at this time. I'm stuck between giving him a 7 or 8.

I know some people find Sasuke's attitude right now appealing (probably because of the lulz it brings or something) but I don't. That doesn't mean I don't like him overall. I do see him getting a beat down for it later though. 

I'll wait for a bit to see what he's going to do in the next chapter before I vote.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 26, 2013)

voting 9. dat katana and eyes.

he's really a 10 though, like his bro Naruto.


----------



## Damaris (May 26, 2013)

i can't believe i'm stepping foot in the library

voting 9/10 sasuke is a great main character


----------



## Moeka (May 26, 2013)

liked him in Part I a LOT, Didn't like him AT ALL in Part II, so 5/10 I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 26, 2013)

10/10 for maaa baybeeeehhh. 

i was this close to dislike him on the Kage Summit Arc tho...glad ya proved me wrong bew bew


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 26, 2013)

10. Because without a doubt, everyone is interested in what he's doing. And he always suprises readers.


----------



## Njaa (May 27, 2013)

Really wanted to give a 10 but he has done a lot of dumb stuff and his recent turnaround isn't enough to bump him to 10 so....

9/10


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 27, 2013)

BD said:


> He's one of the worst main characters I've ever seen written. Definitely not a 10.
> 
> Natsu level.


Who's even Natsu??!!.
Yeah yeah as you like..but we do not have to be convinced by your viewpoint..


----------



## Black Sheep (May 27, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Who's even Natsu??!!.
> Yeah yeah as you like..but you should not try to convince us..


An MC from Fairy Tail or a Pink haired Naruto clone.


----------



## WasteU (May 27, 2013)

I voted 8 Overall he is a decent.  We need more back round on why he does something's sometimes but overall eh an 8.


----------



## Kakashisauce (May 27, 2013)

I gave him a 6/10. I feel like most of that score is from part 1 Sasuke. I can't stand a LOT of what part 2 Sasuke has done. Like, the way I see him, he's just this unstable asshole who does whatever the hell he wants. Which, sometimes, is friggen awesome; I have loved characters just like that in other shows. But for some reason I feel like it isn't done that well with Sasuke and it rubs me the wrong way.

The fact that he almost killed Sakura and Karin is kind of a bonus point for him though, lol. And he DOES have the badass vibe, even if his actual personality pisses me off, so there's more points for him too.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 27, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> An MC from Fairy Tail or a Pink haired Naruto clone.



Hero?!..Not interesting at all..


----------



## ? (May 27, 2013)

eh is an uchiha

1/10


----------



## Edo Madara (May 27, 2013)

What Kishimoto did to him in war arc especially in the latest chapter turned him into incompetent character who do things because plot demands it.

*7/10*


----------



## Norngpinky (May 27, 2013)

I *adore* Le Sauce as a fictional character. 


He's full of pretty much everything and everytime he appears, there is something going on whether it is from him directly or from the people associated with him! 

His character makes the plot interesting and despite the fact that he can be a jerk to people, somehow he is like a magnet drawing people to him. The manga could almost be renamed as Sasuke because of the plot relevance the author bestows to the story with his (unintentional?) greatness ~ 

He has a prominent aura that gives the audience the chills of unpredictability. Although I think Kishi might have gone a bit too far with this "unpredictability", when he is present it feels like the story moves forward. 

His designs have always looked good IMO. They make him stand out -- from his hair styles to his clothes to his fighting styles. We see a variety when we see Sasuke overall. 


I can overlook the fact that I think Kishi messed up his character after Itachi's death to give him some sort of purpose that would rival that of the main character's. And that is only because this "new" Sasuke is actually the Sasuke that we have known in part 1. Perhaps Kishi is trying to make up for this _mistake_, and revert him back to the same person...only wiser (now knowing the truth) and with a better served purpose. 


So, yes...*10/10* for Sasuke :amazed


----------



## MurasakiHime (May 27, 2013)

10/10 Because he has the biggest character development (whether is positive or negative ) in the manga


----------



## BigBoss (May 27, 2013)

my view

biggest development? maybe, but also the worst one... he made no sense with some of his decisions...


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

10 cause why not


----------



## PostNoJutsu (May 27, 2013)

Gave him a 6.  A year ago it would've been a 2, before part 2 it would've been an 8.  His current redemption is made abrupt and silly-looking by Kishi having Sasuke go "kick the dog" too many times.  Had he always been portrayed as a badass anti-hero following his own sense of justice he'd be right on track right now, but he just went too far down to come back up so quickly.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 27, 2013)

He is an amusing emo, 7/10


----------



## Rain (May 27, 2013)

uhhhhh 10 ofc.

the second best written character and my favorite character.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 27, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> He is an amusing emo, 7/10



Sauke is not a goddamn emo, SHIt.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2013)

he was very good in part 1 but then ig got worse and worse until the new chapter came out and made sasuke complete shit

i gaved a 3 for sasuke's evil memory and the guy whou would not listen to every god damn villain....

we should have know that naruto from crap in part 1 will be great in part 2 and sasuke who was nice in part 1 will turn to crap in part 2


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 27, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Sauke is not a goddamn emo, SHIt.



indeed, it would be insulting to emo's..


----------



## Black Sheep (May 27, 2013)

Theos said:


> indeed, it would be insulting to emo's..


Funny, considering that emos do nothing but cry and cut themselves.


----------



## SageNaruto21 (May 27, 2013)

Even emo's are more manly then Sasuke, tho.

No serious, please don't insult emo's.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 27, 2013)

Then people should stop calling Sasuke an emo.


----------



## Krippy (May 27, 2013)

Emo's dont get girls though, so avengers > emo's in that regard


----------



## auem (May 27, 2013)

9/10...only fault being he changed side too meekly...i wanted more carnage from him.. .


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

SageNaruto21 said:


> Even emo's are more manly then Sasuke, tho.
> 
> No serious, please don't insult emo's.



sorry but manly and the naruto series is like dividing 0


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 27, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> He is an amusing emo, 7/10




If Sasuke an emo..the others what?!..I can name for you some..
You haters..no need to ruin the topic..say your opinion without insulting..


----------



## Milliardo (May 27, 2013)

10/10

i would have never ever started reading this manga without him.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2013)

i wish sasuke had killed that horrible character (raikage)

sasuke is cool some times.

and i still liking him more or less, despite wanting to become hokage

8/10


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 27, 2013)

I thought that Sasuke would get most perfect votes by now, judging by how the first day went 

Oh well, still a few more days to go


----------



## Rios (May 27, 2013)

Sakura is just too good of a character to be surpassed.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (May 27, 2013)

10/10 for my Sasuke  

I would've dropped the manga years ago if not for him


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

Mansali gave him a 10 meaning everything else is absolute


----------



## vienda (May 27, 2013)

Positioned as a good boy turned evil turned somehow good again, personality-wise Sasuke?s character is all immaturity with mood-swings like mad and occasional murderous insanity moments. One thing he keeps consistent throughout the manga is his superiority complex and self-centered attitude rooted from his loyalty in the Uchiha clan. Sasuke thinks his Uchiha blood is superior and his life mission is to avenge his clan, be it putting the blame on Itachi in part 1 or on the village/the system in part 2. It?s always been about his superior clan. Basically, his ideas, once set, can never ever be never wrong and he deems listening to others a massive waste of time. 

Power-wise Sasuke gained a lot of interesting abilities, mostly thanks to his overpowered privileged eyes, also with help from Orochimaru and later from Itachi. I'm not too impressed.

Appearance-wise Sasuke is considered such a handsome boy in canon though this is a manga not a word novel and I can judge for myself. Not impressed either.

I always feel his relevance to the plot is only because his main character role is ?supposed? to be. The more screen time gives him an edge. Sasuke has a tragic background like so many ninjas out there in Narutoverse, luckily most don?t eventually turn out a jerk like him.

4/10.


----------



## Zlad (May 27, 2013)

10.

Even tho his character is going down, he still have been doing crazy shit in the manga. One of my favorite characters


----------



## Evolution (May 27, 2013)

Let's see:
1. He's been the cool character since the beginning
2. He has a tragic story
3. His fighting style is/was pretty cool
4. He does whatever he wants
5. The batshit insane Sauce was my favorite Sauce
6. He doesn't give a darn about anything
7. He's related to The King
8. He wants to become Hokage
9. Hashirama likes him
10. He's The Sauce

That makes 10/10.


----------



## Sete (May 27, 2013)

His actions make no sense.
1/10
Would vote 10 if went for FV.Now he wants to be hokage lol wtf.


----------



## StuckInADaze (May 27, 2013)

10/10

Him and the Uchiha storyline are the reason I started to read the manga and the only reason I continue to do so.


----------



## chibihana (May 28, 2013)

9/10

-1 due to dislike him of being 'good' guy in the latest chapter 

Uchiha guys should be forever 'evil' dude


----------



## Kiss (May 28, 2013)

10/10

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Radice (May 28, 2013)

10/10

Sasuke is  the only reason i'm reading the manga right now.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

thecrowshinobi said:


> yo this poll is hell of a surprise yow... on other forums everyone is hating on sasuke so much (most of them naruto-fans, they are with so many, guess it's payback time)... even more then on sakura this moment lol... but here his poll is good... seems he has a good fanbase here (almost all fangirls tho, but still)...
> 
> i am kinda happy to see that, although i voted a 1. i once was a fan too, but his latest development is even worse then matahachi's developments from vagabond and that says a lot.
> 
> ...


Sasuke has a large fanbase here on NF, i think that its because we discuss the manga a lot and we came to a stage where we can understand where he is actually coming from, because at first sight he is hard to comprehend xD. Those who are hating on him right now are just running wild because of the impact of the latest chapter. The truth is, he has more reasons to be liked now than disliked, and want to be hokage makes complete sense after what just happened, he is seeing it as a mean to archieve his objective, not as his objective. Just give him time to recognize Naruto and entrust stuff to him too, they must bring change together.

about the majority being fangirls, actually this is another important thing about NF, there are many female members who actively discuss the manga here. Many of us are active and really respected library members who put a lot of effort into making threads with essays, theories and explanations with our views about the manga. So being liked by fangirls on NF means a lot more than people who see from outside think.


----------



## Alita (May 28, 2013)

Normally I'd give him a -10 out of 10. But due to recent developments I give him a 4. 

Anything is better over his terrible villain self.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

thecrowshinobi said:


> @jeanne: good to read because on other sites/fora sasuke is the most hated character after sakura, by far... i know he has some big flaws and his latest development is shitter then shit, but still, some people over-react...
> 
> and good to read the fangirls here are not silly like "o sasuke-kunn jizzzzz"...
> nice to see there are still some people who like sasuke because of his character, but sorry do not count me anymore... i am sick of the switches in his development and it became annoying... not wanna hate tho.


hehe i get what you mean xD

yeah, i understand where you are coming from xD. I mean, there is a giant quantity of people who used to like him and just raged at his decisions. The time i raged at him was the "crush konoha" one.


----------



## Rios (May 28, 2013)

I am gay for Sasuke.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2013)

I didn't really liked him at the beginning of the manga, but I really liked him during the taka and hachibi arc. He was cool but no more than that.

He is still a super prick thought.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 28, 2013)

5/10. Not a big fan.


----------



## Khyle (May 28, 2013)

I don't like Sasuke's personality, I've tried to but I don't. He's an asshole, lol. I'm not fond of his constant changes of mind and objectives either; they sometimes make me (as a reader) feel like a donkey going after a carrot. All because of Kishi's lack of direction and not knowing what to do with the character. Maybe he was too afraid to make Sasuke go too far with his evil deeds because that would make him feel unredeemable, dunno.

But I can't deny that he's the engine that makes this manga run (whether it is to its benefit or not, that's up for debate). His backstory -and by extension, Itachi's- is quite enthralling and one of Kishi's best, he has a great design and his fight style (pre MS especially; now not so much since Susanoo makes him stand still too much) is really cool and he as a whole is an entertaining character.

4/10 seems fitting to my current opinion of him. I hope it goes up in the next chapters.


----------



## lucky (May 28, 2013)

I didn't like him as a 'person'-- but thought he was great as a character.  It used to be a ten.  That changed 10 chapters ago. 


5/10


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 28, 2013)

thecrowshinobi said:


> @jeanne: good to read because on other sites/fora sasuke is the most hated character after sakura, by far... i know he has some big flaws and his latest development is shitter then shit, but still, some people over-react...
> 
> and good to read the fangirls here are not silly like "o sasuke-kunn jizzzzz"...
> nice to see there are still some people who like sasuke because of his character, but sorry do not count me anymore... i am sick of the switches in his development and it became annoying... not wanna hate tho.



Ok..let me just understand..
Some of the haters hated him cause he's on the evil side..
now they hate him more cause he turned to the good side!!..WTF ..


----------



## Black Sheep (May 28, 2013)

Haters are never pleased.


----------



## Overhaul (May 28, 2013)

All the women want to be with him,all the men want to be with him.

10/10


----------



## Language of Life (May 28, 2013)

+5 Part 1 Sauske
+2 versatile abilities and good fights

7/10

-3 Terrible character development in part 2; he is only good for his fights nowadays. 
-1 MS spamming and general sharingan stupidity 

Total: 3/10


----------



## Anko-san (May 29, 2013)

10/10, no other character can make me read this shit.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

It's all about the Sauce. The Sauce Baws  10/10


----------



## Arthas (May 29, 2013)

Honestly torn about this:

Part One Sasuke and Hebi Sasuke rate a 10/10 in my eyes.

Taka Sasuke began a steady rate of descent where he pretty much rates as a zero or joke character as of the last chapter. 

I'll see what happens in today's chapter before giving a vote.


----------



## Csdabest (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke and the manga would be better if he was the title character. His plot has sooo much potential but sadly was rushed. Though paced wrongly I still love that this character is a main character who takes loses and has ups and downs. And doesnt always come out looking pretty in the end


----------



## Vanadius (May 29, 2013)

*Warning: Impromptu Essay*

I've been so busy nowadays.  Immortal has already posted the Popularity Poll for Sasuke Uchiha.  Let me just start by saying Sasuke is one my favorite characters in the series, period.  He is a well designed, dynamic, and _balanced_ antihero.  But Kishi has _also_ used Sasuke excellently in developing a dynamic, complex, well written, and profound plot that has kept me on the edge of my chair, with breathless anticipation every single time Wednesday rolls around .   Sasuke's story drew me deep into this manga, and it's what made _Naruto_ the best of the best in most of Shounen for the past few years.  Sadly, now much of that luster has faded due to atrocious writing on the author's part.  But Sasuke still manages to keep things interesting, and he manages to keep me reading what's left of this rag, so even the haters have to give credit where it's due.

For me personally, all Uchiha tend to have similar attributes.  Cool, stylish, elegant, and elite.   I especially find Sasuke's Part 2 design to be aesthetically pleasing.  I personally don't fancy men, but we all know girls in the manga and in real life find him to be very handsome.   For his personality, he very much embodies the Hawk (and I never saw him as being a Snake).  Noble and courageous, but also a person who could see things from what we call a "bird's eye view" (especially after awakening the MS with some "help").  A hawk flying high in the air can see anything with much more perception and vision than a snake slithering on the ground, whose vision is narrow and restricted.  What the Hawk has, that the Snake doesn't, is *perspective*.  This, I felt, was one of the major differences between Orochimaru and Sasuke.  Sasuke also embodies the Hawk's pride and ferocity in every fight, as well as it's natural beauty and agility.  

As for power and strength, Sasuke has always been balanced.  He is easily more than a match for any fodder, his Hebi skills puts him roughly on par with Kakashi, and he can access "Kage level" via MS temporarily and at a very high cost.  His battles have always had a depth and realism to them (as well as a maturity) that I just don't see in Naruto's fights.  He has been outmatched and he has lost fights, and he has won them.   He has been surprisingly innovative with his standard elemental and MS ninjutsu.  Sasuke can be just as clever as Naruto in battle.  On top of that, he's gained these skills realistically via training three years with his "mentor" Orochimaru (who is a legit S-Class/Kage level ninja).  

Going back to his personality, Sasuke has displayed tremendous courage in fighting the deadliest villains this series has to offer.  The Itachi that Kishi portrayed to us in Part 1 can show us how dangerous a "Dark Elite" type villain can be.  Itachi's MS was truly something to be feared.  Danzo was just as threatening with Wind Style, which could easily cut off limbs, as well as the fact that he wouldn't hesitate to kill if he had the chance.  Sasuke put his life on the line against Danzo and Itachi.  I admit that he can be haughty when he shouldn't be, and more emotional than cerebral when it counts.  Do love the fact that he's essentially a "pure" character.  Despite his superficial coldness to his fangirls, when it comes down to it, he has always protected Sakura and Karin when it was necessary in P1.  The fact that he even has all of these fangirls again speaks to his inner awesomeness.

Compare him with Naruto.  Naruto's design is cheesy.  Naruto's skills pretty much suck outside his Rasengans.  Naruto always needs his hand held by elite ninja in his battles, and he has never been in a life threatening battle.  He always has Kurama to hold his hand.  Apparently, Kurama's chakra can do pretty much anything.   Healing, speed, strength.  If Naruto needs it, Kurama has it, as well as the fact that Kurama is stronger than almost every villain bar Juubi.  Naruto can never lose a fight when he has Kurama backing him up.  I find his clone spam to be just sloppy and weak, in addition to being so badly written it confuses me sometimes.   He can spam clones in KCM, and then switch the mode of the clones to SM?  He beat the Third Raikage with a SM Clone?    Naruto has always struck me as dumb, and immature.  And finally, Naruto has always been a disgusting pervert.  I enjoy it when Sakura punches him in the face, because he's a lowly, horny piece of trash who drools over her 24/7.  Sakura, unfortunately for Perv-ruto, has enough self-respect to reject his continuous filthy advances.  You've got to admit she's got great taste in preferring Sasuke.  (I just think she's still in love with the "ideal" Part 1 Sasuke, who she didn't realize changed drastically in Part 2.)

As for the current turn of events, I'm pretty disappointed.  I wanted to see him attack Konoha.  But it shouldn't confuse you as to why Sasuke has "transformed", given what's really the *central theme* of this manga.  Or the real "answer" to peace that we're all looking for.   I won't give it away, but let just say that what's in Itachi's final words to Sasuke are what finally brought him over to the light.  [1]  Or more specifically, "I will always *love* you."  I won't say anymore, that's the only hint I'm giving you.  

I've droned on long enough.  Sasuke, it's been an amazing ride, I am truly grateful for it.  So far, your performance has been incredible.  You've made mistakes, but you're human, and your growth (emotionally and spiritually) is real.  You've fought nobly for your clan and family.  You've never backed down in the face of injustice and evil.  You've proved, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that you are an avenger.  But you're also a heartbroken brother, and a loving son.   You've had to experience the harsh cruelty of the world you've lived in, forced to walk the path of darkness.  You were a victim.  One who has endured immeasurable pain and sorrow.  But you're also a fighter, and a true Prince of the Uchiha.  In killing your enemies, you have restored the honor of the clan.   Your story so far has been a tragedy, but I know all of us (especially in the Uchiha Fandom) deep down inside are anticipating a _believable_ happy ending for you.  But we all await with anticipation what your true destiny will be.   Always know that your fans *will always be with you.*  You were never alone.

You are my hero.  *10/10*.


----------



## freeforall (May 29, 2013)

This kids trapped in a struggle and
No where to head at night
A head full of trouble is all that he's getting
And nobody knows the suffering he goes through
And you wouldn't believe him if he told you

Meh.  6


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 29, 2013)

6/10. He is an interesting character and his fights are very well written and enjoyable, but character development wize, it is not so good and his personality tends to change majority of time...


----------



## Wax Knight (May 29, 2013)

10/10



Has been my favorite character since his debut. He always never fails to surprise me.

Favorite character forever!!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

8/10 (though I pressed 9/10, so if possible, could a mod change it?)

I always liked his character from the start. Something about his pretensions ways (he wasn't that good yet) and always having the better of Naruto, but it was because of his weird moves and style that made me a fan.  At the time I didn't know exactly what the show was about (started with the anime), but when I saw him fighting against Zabuza I became a fan of his Uchiha ways.


----------



## Rose (May 29, 2013)

10/10 Awesome character.


----------



## Kiyumi (May 30, 2013)

I'm little bit surprised, because I expected MUCH more one's 

But other than that: 10/10 of course. :amazed
Well Written Backstory and the most handsome Guy in this manga [imo].


----------



## Krippy (May 30, 2013)

Sasuke gets just as much hate as Naruto, so no, he's not

maybe on forums but in reality he's in the top 5 most popular iirc


----------



## BeBreezy (May 30, 2013)

9/10. This is one ridiculously interesting character Kishi has made


----------



## auem (May 30, 2013)

I thought Sasuke will attract most votes...but barely 24 hours remaining...


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2013)

Sasuke's averaging a 7.5 so far. What was Naruto's score?


----------



## RF (May 30, 2013)

Started out as a decent character, but as the story progressed, his overall quality started to lower. The way his character was handled in the last few arcs was awful, and his "redemption" in the latest chapters even more so.

3/10.


----------



## Lezu (May 30, 2013)

Just because of Kishi's idea to make him "I will become hokage" I will give 5/10.


----------



## Fay (May 30, 2013)

BD said:


> Sasuke's averaging a 7.5 so far. What was Naruto's score?



Naruto got a 7.19 with 159 tens and 52 ones, a total of 377 voted in his poll . So who said Sasuke had no fanbase and his popularity could not compare to Naruto's again ? Also keep in mind that quite some dupes voted a one for Sasuke (those will be removed for the calculation).


----------



## Bishamon (May 30, 2013)

I think I've enough posts spilling shit all over him and his fans for you to know the answer.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

He's fucking retarded. His mentality and how he went about things pisses me off. However now that he's sobering up I gave him a 6. However I do hope he is punished with death.


----------



## Emo_Princess (May 30, 2013)

10/10 for being fucking hot and badass,Keeps the story interesting and love uchiha's in general.


----------



## SaiST (May 30, 2013)

Fellas, not every new member you see puttin' in their two cents in these popularity threads is going to be a dupe. Regardless, if you suspect, just report, don't engage; one of us will handle it. And the less we have to clean up in these threads, the better.

And by _"us"_, and _"we"_, I mean Dragonus Nesha. 

_* SaiST struts out._


----------



## Fay (May 30, 2013)

Only 9 more votes and Sasuke has 200 tens (the most tens up until now?) !


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 30, 2013)

Fay said:


> Naruto got a 7.19 with 159 tens and 52 ones, a total of 377 voted in his poll . So who said Sasuke had no fanbase and his popularity could not compare to Naruto's again ? Also keep in mind that quite some dupes voted a one for Sasuke (those will be removed for the calculation).



Wow that Sauce..happy to know that..:33
He attracts fans and others..
what a character..


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2013)

Fay said:


> Only 9 more votes and Sasuke has 200 tens (the most tens up until now?) !


he already has as many 10s as the one who got the most(Sakura), dupes discounted he might already be the one with most 10s. If not he is set to be at any second now


----------



## Plague (May 30, 2013)

I think he's doing better than I thought he would lol

I gave him an 8 since I think he's cool, but could have been more rational.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 30, 2013)

solid 7 out of 10

Cool design and abilities.

His goals and revenge is a dish served cold were acceptable up until kage summit. none the less im giving him a 7 for when he was cool in part one and half of part 2


----------



## Algol (May 30, 2013)

Sauce gets a solid 9 from me. I couldn't really find myself giving him any lower, even though I may have wanted to. This poll came at a good time (after his history lesson stuff).

I do find his fights boring sometimes, which is weird cuz his jutsu is cool and so diverse and stuff, but the way it's presented (like a magic hat of new tricks all the time) throws me off a lot, but that's been his thing since part 2 began due to his separation from the main team and us not seeing all his training like we do with Naruto.

Although I often wonder what the series would be like if Kishi never gave Naruto his rival in Sauce, like he originally intended, I can't imagine this manga without Sasuke. He often was screwed up in the head, some plot flaws and the heavy emphasis on Uchiha of course comes from him, but those are things that indeed just shape the manga, and Kishi did try and fix a bunch of those Uchiha plot flaws and has since their introduction. 

That said, Sasuke was often like that character you loved to hate, and I mean that in a good way. Like Joffrey of GoT, yeah you hate him, but you don't actually dislike the character, it's sometimes entertaining to hate someone so much in a series haha. Sasuke gets such a high score from me for that reason (meaning his negatives become postives in a sense). I like seeing him get his ass kicked, and Kishi delivered (Bee, Kages, etc.). 

Plus, I love his design, I love the clash of angst and darkness with Naruto's always optimism. I like the hold he had on Naruto over part 1 and their rivalry (like Peter for Ender). While part 2 got a bit too NaruSasu focused a lot, most of the negatives from that came from Naruto's obsessiveness overplayed too much, but in a sense it was his final/most important goal, and their mini-reunion clash where Naruto gave Sasuke his answer finally brought the old Naruto back. 

Sasuke too has changed a bunch since then, and while I didn't like that he always followed someone else's wishes for him (Itachi, Oro, Obito, Naruto), I like that now he got his own answers and made his own decisions, and Kishi really did good there with that, rather than have Naruto just redeem him via fight tnj. That woulda been a disservice to Sasuke as a character in his own right, imo.

Looking back on the series as a whole, Sasuke defines such a major chunk of what has made this series so enjoyable for me, so while he isn't one of my top favorite characters, I can't give him a low score. He deserves that 9.

Plus, in the video games I usually play Sasuke for some reason. I love his part 1 taijutsu style.


----------



## Fay (May 31, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he already has as many 10s as the one who got the most(Sakura), dupes discounted he might already be the one with most 10s. If not he is set to be at any second now


Aaaand Sasuke is now officially the one with most tens


----------



## Chibason (May 31, 2013)

8/10

I'm a fan of Sasuke but, honestly, he's been written entirely too inconsistently...is he mad? is he crazy? is he just confused?...is he being sincere even as we speak?? who knows

Still, he is the Uchiha with the most potential, so I hope he shows it in the coming chapters.


----------



## Skyfall 24 (May 31, 2013)

2/10 for the "good" sasuke


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2013)

^does not compute .


----------



## Vespar (May 31, 2013)

Obviously 10/10.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2013)

7/10

Part 1 Sauce was cool

beginning of part 2 was straight up  ghey

hebi sauce was okay

taka sauce was ghey

crazy sauce was crazy

pseudo good sauce back to being meh or just okay


----------



## Strauss (May 31, 2013)

I think he's a pretty excellent and essential character given that he was originally not even going to be a part of the story......his purpose in life has changed a lot, only because the scope of what he was aware of changed.  Of course he's an excellent foil to Naruto, being everything that Naruto isn't: revenge-driven, quiet and reserved, naturally talented, etc.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 31, 2013)

I like this poll..pek


----------



## Nimueh (May 31, 2013)

10/10, ofc! Whole reason why I'm on board.


----------



## Fay (May 31, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> I like this poll..pek



Only 1 more vote and Sasuke has 200 tens


----------



## uchia2000 (May 31, 2013)

10/10

Only reason I read this manga anymore.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 31, 2013)

Two hundred 10/10s!:WOW


----------



## Black Sheep (May 31, 2013)

200 10s? Has any character done that?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 31, 2013)

200 10s like a boss, only character to reach that


----------



## Johnny Kage (Jun 1, 2013)

The Almighty Emperor God Sasuke Sama is 10, obviously, even 10 is an offense to his supreme power, he actually deserves 100/10. 

Whoever dares to oppose him will feel his divine thunder wrath 

Yes, im a rabid Sauce fanboy


----------



## Miyoshi (Jun 1, 2013)

Sasuke was 10/10. The way he started getting portrayed I'd have to give him a 8.5/10
and barely... he was developed very closely at 7.5/10 just because Kishi is now rushing the manga.

I don't feel any fulfillment or closure from him converting to the good side again. Yeah I know, it's not over for his redemption process but for where it is, it still got handled quickly with very little impact. It's just awkward and forced at this point it's hard to react. We have a great character in Sasuke with great dynamics, Kishi's delivery is just coming up short. I'm happy with the overall product, but it got delivered poorly and I can't forget it.


----------



## Hardcore (Jun 1, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 10/10 for the prince
> 
> I've always like Sauce since I've first seen him in the original Naruto anime, he quickly became on my favorites for his dynamism, his exciting fights, and his well-roundedness
> 
> I don't agree with how kishi's handled his character entirely but one things for sure: there's never a dull moment when the Sauce is around



Krippy'd


----------



## Rain (Jun 1, 2013)

lol looks like Sasuke stomped the competition.

Can't wait until he does it again in the manga.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 1, 2013)

Rain said:


> lol looks like Sasuke stomped the competition.
> 
> Can't wait until he does it again in the manga.




Yeah..:33
I'm so pleased..pek


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 1, 2013)

i guess i was wrong people were fair this time.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (Jun 11, 2013)

man i missed this poll for to not be rash...but i really thought sasuke had more haters than this...


----------



## Silent Breaker (Jun 12, 2013)

*

Sasuke is amazing character but kishi at the same time give him too much screentime despite we got crap doesn't make sense from his uchiha clan as well as his main storyline with naruto is boring even kishi made him the second hero of the mange while this is very wrong way since there are many characters on narutoverse , he don't deserve more than 5 *


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 12, 2013)

sasuke is excellent, kishi handling of him was god awful during the uchihaha phase but he is, and probably always will be the most interesting character the series has. 10/10


----------



## Undead (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I made it before the poll closed to give him a 1.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 13, 2013)

He's cute in part 1, but I'm not a huge fan of Team 7, I prefer his development after leaving the village. I like his arrogance and resolve, his techniques, and his fights are usually well done.

and I adore his japanese voice.

Sure Kishi has messed around with his character too much, but I'm thankful that Kishi didn't let him become Naruto's wingman which would have happened if he'd stay at the village. Kishi went to great length to keep Sasuke as the antagonist, taking him away from Team 7, allowing him to hijack the plot, making him evil, making him flip-flop etc. Unlike many, I think Kishi did more right than wrong with his character, he has own story, Kishi even gave him his own team. And the Sasuke/Itachi/Massacre revenge arc is what gives the whole uchiha backstory intensity, much more so than Madara and Obito.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2013)

LOL Hated but Rated!


----------



## emersennin (Sep 8, 2013)

sasuke's a 7 cuz while i like his character alot, i truly do believe that kishi did damage his character, i mean i do think that he shouldn't have just killed those zetsus and samurai when he says they're not his targets but i do like how his hatred develops for the people that made itachi suffer by attacking them even with his own comrades in the crossfire, at first his mangekyou develops based on his bonds with his comrades but then it is nurtured by pure malice as his hatred strengthens, then when he sees his brother he reconsiders such hatred and decides to save konoha first from the jubi, then from the dark shinobi system


----------

